# Moving follower board



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt, but it probably wont help either. They just keep their brood nest warm, a couple inches away from the brood nest it is cold.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

In my location, I always move the follower to a position that stops further comb building during winter prep. It is better to have the nest consolidated too fewer bars and backfilled with capped stores rather then that energy used up in building new comb that will be out of the winter clusters range through the coldest part of winter. Assuming they need to be feed.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I've noticed that in mid summer the bees start to put a larger amount of honey above the brood. It seems like this is the winter honey. In the spring the honey that was in the back of the hive is usually there and they take it up quick during the spring buildup. 

Getting them to draw too much comb has never been a problem for me, maybe I should get a split from Delta!


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

shannonswyatt said:


> I've noticed that in mid summer the bees start to put a larger amount of honey above the brood. It seems like this is the winter honey. In the spring the honey that was in the back of the hive is usually there and they take it up quick during the spring buildup.
> 
> Getting them to draw too much comb has never been a problem for me, maybe I should get a split from Delta!


A shook swarm Aug 1st onto two or three worker brood combs with heavy feeding will give you enough newly drawn comb with stores to winter on by Oct 15th in my neck of the woods. We don't have a fall flow here. The original hive with the brood can be left to requeen on a new stand and be ready to winter as well. Best to learn what works in your location.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Problem here is robbing during the summer dearth. But once summer hits comb production falls of the cliff.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

To get back to the OP's question. Work with the combs they have and make sure they are well stocked with stores around the clustering area. If they need to be fed to accomplish this then that is what you should do. The follower board is a useful tool for reducing the volume to the space the bees will need through winter. Any winter prep should really have been started a few months back.


----------

